# am i just being paranoid, ur advice is needed.



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Im having a bit of what i think is a dilema...well for me it is, no one else in this house seems concerned "just me" im the research queen of the house, they think im just a paranoid person or maybe crazy cause i am for one scared of doing the wrong things for my chi's. Losing my 2 furry best friends, was like a realitity check/eye opener 4 me. I just wanna be as educated as i posibly can, and this is the best place 2 learn since many here had lots of experience on this.

As u all know i have 3 chi's of my own, but i also live/rent from my mother n law n father n law. They have 2 chi's both boys, and they are good people and all but i just feel diferent when it comes to certain things. I guess its like any parent wants to raise there babies in there own ways. Well they are always set on the way they do things, if the vet said benaful is the best they agree n start feeding them what ever the vet said, well i feed my girls diferent things, from kibbles to chicken, to other lil treats they get. that said well....

I try 2 take my dogs mostly to everywher i go, they are always with me! their dogs use a doggie door and have freerange 2 come in our out as they pls and pretty much get into everything cause they work and leave them in that area. I dont keep my girls in the same spot, they have there own chill room near me for when there being in their playful mood, when they get tired they sleep or nap with me on my bed, if they have 2 go potty they have pee pads but most of the time i just take them outside now that there all gud with out there leashes they use the other yard in the front i sit there and watch em till there done, so pretty much there always around me. On the days i cant take them with me, like my son or g/f or my own dr's apointments, i put them in a large hall where they have there own food, water, beds, pillows, pee pad and toys ive been doing this since i started living here, cus i feel and they feel safer there if im gone. 

So if i go somewhere i know ill be back quick, and they will be safe. Well the new pup has gotten 2 where she howls and cryes out with this high pitch noise and barks cus they know im gone, and they even bang there paws againts the door lol (brats), so the other day i had 2 go and could not take them, and my gf/s dad stayed home that day, well he thought it would be ok to let my chis go to where the boy chis hang out. and idk maybe im just being 2 overprotective...but when i got home they were in there for about 2 hours...So now guess wat, there all being piky and dont want there kibble because they ate other stuff that they feed the boys, benaful, cheese, bacon treats, and idk what other things... the point is they dont want the food i put down for them that day. And even today there like hmph they arent eating it like before..i know benaful isnt the worrst food (well acording 2 their vet) but it also isnt the healthyest or am i wrong? When i got daisy and Freeta, they were both used to eating eukanuba specially made for adult chi's , and they also have one for pups so thats what they are all on. and i also feed them baked chicken, boiled chiken, and grilled chicken off and on not all at once of course. I am also in the process of getting a dehydrator to start making my own treats, i plan on making chiken jerky treats, yam treats and other things i heard from this forum that r gud 4 them. But if they keep interfearing how will i be able 2 stick with it? 

any ideas on what kibbles to feed that maybe they will like more, since now that they ate benaful they want it..or am i just being paranoid? Today i stuck 2 it and placed down there regular foods and they ate but not as much as they use 2 lol brats or shuld i just tell them pls dont feed my dogs ill do it, how do u say that in a nice way.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

you can get something better than eukanuba, and i assure you they would like it more, go to dogfoodadvisor.com look for 5 star foods, and also important, always wet the kibble until its mushy, its easier on their kidneys.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Just tell them nicely "my dogs are on a special diet and they cant eat just anything. I would appreciate it if you would not feed my dogs, it will interfere with their proper diet."

Beneful, imo, is one of the foods at the bottom of the food chain. Its no better than Pedigree or Dog Chow. Eukanuba is what i fed Olivia until i got the boys because they where on Innova, now i have them on a raw diet. Eukabuba isnt the greatest but it def better than Beneful. 
Just explain to them nicely that when they feed your dogs it interferes with the strict diet you have them on, and you would be very appreciative if they wouldnt feed them anything other then what you have them on.*


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I know how hard it is, especially when other people think you're overreacting. You just really need to set some boundaries. Tell them that your dogs eat a different food, and that you'd like to feed them separately. I wouldn't feel bad doing this, as they're _your_ dogs, and you can do it firmly, but nicely. Do you think they'd be interested in switching their dogs to a higher quality kibble?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I totally feel your pain. I had to move back once a few years ago and my parents kept insisting on feeding her horrible food and even buying me bags of it as a 'favor'. It made me sick to my stomach as I've gotten into multiple discussions with them about pet nutrition but they do not take it seriously at all. If I were you I'd just honestly find another way to keep them separated until you're able to move out. I just don't trust my dogs in the hands of many people; and people who will not listen to my requests should not be responsible for my dogs.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I know how hard it is, especially when other people think you're overreacting. You just really need to set some boundaries. Tell them that your dogs eat a different food, and that you'd like to feed them separately. I wouldn't feel bad doing this, as they're _your_ dogs, and you can do it firmly, but nicely. Do you think they'd be interested in switching their dogs to a higher quality kibble?


omg yes i have tried many times, i even bought stuff for them and put it in there doggy container , they later on re filled it with benaful. They asked there vet if benaful was good for them and the vet said yes so they stick to it cause of that, no one can change there minds, lol drives me nuts wich is why the girls r never in there. But on that day i could not take em with me, i think im going 2 buy a big crate and just lock it when i leave. im never gone for more then a couple of hours every now n then , for the most part im home or they get 2 go with me.


----------

